# Armrest



## poruchik_r (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi. When i bought my X-Trail, I said i will not smoke inside. And I didn't.... for one month  And now I got a hole in my armrest's upholstery. ( But it wasn't me)
Yesterday I got some leather-like material and asked my friend to saw it on top of original material. This weekend it supposed to be ready. I will post some pictures. If it will look cool, I think it can become a nice interior mode


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Agreed!
it will be a nice addition.

When I had my interior done, the center arm rest was taken apart and re-upholstered (as well as the door panels) It really makes it a lot easier to keep clean.


----------



## IanD (Aug 18, 2005)

Does anyone know if there is a way to extend the arm rest? I find it a little short and if it was just a couple of inches longer it would be a lot more functional, for me at least.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

If I remember right about some discussion some time back, the "multi purpose center console" adds a bit to the height.

Stephen (SCHESBH) has one, but I am not sure where he got it from, Japan ?

Nissan middle-east web site has it in the "accessories" section: click here 






IanD said:


> Does anyone know if there is a way to extend the arm rest? I find it a little short and if it was just a couple of inches longer it would be a lot more functional, for me at least.


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, I did not like my centre armrest, so I got it replace... homegrown... only had to pay for material... also used the existing base.....it does what I want it to do....


----------



## Rick N Roll 007 (Nov 13, 2009)

mgfiest said:


> Well, I did not like my centre armrest, so I got it replace... homegrown... only had to pay for material... also used the existing base.....it does what I want it to do....


Could you please send me your specs on how you made that large armrest ?
I am constantly looking to improve my xt and this would be a great addition
Thanks...


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

I have pm some info for you... hope you got it


----------

